# Pigeon Loft Temperature



## Dave Brennan (Nov 20, 2013)

Being from South Texas (Alvin) we need to have an idea of how pigeons react to sub-freezing temperatures for 8 - 10 hours.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How many birds do you have? 

They will need to be blocked from the cold winds/drafts and would be best to have some kind of safe heat source. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you say for 8 to 10 hours? If they are being kept inside, then brought out in freezing weather, then they aren't used to it. If they are out all the time, then they get used to it.


----------



## Dave Brennan (Nov 20, 2013)

145 birds in Four 4" x 12" lofts. Obviously I have a problem culling birds and instead have retirement lofts. Freezing temperature is a not normal and when there is any its in the low 30s for an hour or two, not the 20 for 9 or 10 hous that are forcast.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

i keep my birds out all year long. I have not lost a bird due to cold weather. This year I covered the aviary with plastic leaving a inch open in the bottom so fresh air can circulated in the loft. They surely will consume alot more feed, I don't have my loft heated but do have a water pan heater to keep the water from freezing in my Widdow hood loft. My other loft I have to give them fresh water twice a day do to water freezing.


----------

